# My new Orbea Onix....Finally...



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

Finally I finished my 1 year layaway to buy my new 2005 Orbea Onix. It is the company build, full Centaur carbon stem handlebar etc...

http://www.orbea-usa.com/2005site/fly.aspx?menuid=4&layout=viewproduct&taxid=227&pid=40

I will definitly write put in my thoughts of the bike after some milage and I'll some high resolution pictures up in the next few days and mabe some race pictures from my first collegiate race ( Boston Beanpot Classic).

I have so much relief finally paying off my bike. It is so much better than my 1987 Bianchi Campione d'Italia. Anyways, I'll get some words about the bike in the next few days. 


Dan, the new Orbea man!


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R (Jun 2, 2003)

I love my '05 Onix...I'm sure you'll do the same.


----------



## 1OldFart (Mar 10, 2006)

That was a looooooooong wait! You're gonna love her! She's a very sweet ride!


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

Well the bike is great, it is so much differnt than all the steel bikes im used to (Bianchi Columbus circa 1987!). Since this bike is extremly stiff i am still not quite used to the handling of it, its going to take a while, I actually crashed it in a crit which resulted a jammed headset(lower part) and a ding in my rim and a few cosmetic chips on the frame...Lucky. I used it in a road race and did very well, although there was about 5 or more crashes I avoided. I guess I need more riding time to get used to the handling of it. Again, this bike is extremly stiff in comparison to what im used to, and much better quality.


----------



## 1OldFart (Mar 10, 2006)

If you haven' read my "handling thread" - flipping the stem around to raise the handelbar helped my handling. It took some weight off the hands. I too cut my teeth on steel bikes in the 70's and 80's and found the Onix handling rather lively. Enjoy your new ride!


----------



## Dannyw72 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm loving every minute of my 05 onix. Enjoy!! It just keep feeling better and better now that i'm finally breaking it in. Haven't had the pleasure of any huge rides but soon enough. Hope your loving it.


----------



## 1OldFart (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, I too are enjoying the qualities of my Onix more and more. The power transfer with the FSA crank & BB is quite amazing. It likes to go fast - I estimate about two mph faster than my old steel Merckx over the same course. The Onix also climbs like a mountain goat. Overall great value for money. So, let them ride their Trek, Specialzed or another big name bike.........the Orbea has class and an European heritage.

Many happy and safe miles,


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*Just got mine*

Picked up an 05 Onix (Chorus/Silver) this weekend. I have about 150 miles on it so far and it is astounding. Those interested in Onix and needing a 54 or a 60, look into the 05 model. I'm told Orbea still has some. The 06 is awesome - frame essentially unchanged but the 05 has a lighter, all carbon fork (like the one they use for the 06 Opal) and I like the way they outfitted the 06 (this could be addressed with Made to Order or a build it yourself.) 

My new problem, having my recovery rides stay recovery rides. This bike begs to be ridden fast!


----------

